
Keith Block steps down from role as Co-CEO of Salesforce - stephencoyner
https://www.businessinsider.com/salesforce-ceo-keith-block-steps-down-marc-beniof-ceo-2020-2
======
bloomburger
Commence speculation on where he is going...

